# Anesthesia Billing & Coding Seminar



## jwenger13 (Jun 6, 2013)

Does anyone know of  a Anesthesia Billing & Coding Seminar being held in the Midwest that I could attend?  Have gone online to look nation wide and can find nothing other then the conference being held in Las Vegas.  

Would like to attend, not do an audio training.


----------



## TammyW (Jun 12, 2013)

David Vaughn with Vaughn & Associates .. www.lalawfirm.net .. holds an excellent seminar in December, usually in New Orleans.   His assistant, Holly, is awesome!   holly@lalawfirm.net


----------

